# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  "Մէկ կադր" 2013, կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոն

## Heqim

"ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ" 2013, 11րդ կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոն 

*ՀԱՅՏԵՐԻ ԸՆԴՈՒՆՈՒՄ*

*ԱՆՎԱՆԱԿԱՐԳԵՐ*



*ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ*
1. Ներկայացվող ֆիլմի տևողությունը (առանց տիտրերի) պետք է լինի մեկ րոպե (60 վրկ.):
2. Ֆիլմը սահմանափակվում է մեկ կադրում, բացառվում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի միջոցով 
երկու տարբեր կադրերի համադրումը մեկի մեջ:
3. Անիմացիոն ֆիլմերում բազմակադր գործողությունը չի դիտարկվում որպես մեկ կադր 
պայմանի խախտում: Արգելվում է բազմապլան անցումներով ուղղակի մոնտաժը:
4. Բնագրերը (տիտրեր)` մեկ րոպե աշխատանքից դուրս. կադրի սկզբում` 10 վրկ. 
տևողությամբ: 
5. ՆՓԱԿ-ը աջակցում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի` բնագրերի, հնչյունային ձևավորման, 
անհրաժեշտության դեպքում տեսախցիկով և այլն:
6. Հեղինակային հայացքների, ժանրի, ձևի, կրիչի սահմանափակումներ չկան:

*ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐ*
1. Մինչև 40 րոպե ֆիլմեր:
2. Կինոտեսակի կամ ժանրի, կրիչի սահմանափակումներ չկան:
ԿԻՆՈ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ
Փառատոնի միակ տարածքը, որտեղ հնարավոր է ներկայացնել լիամետրաժ ֆիլմեր, 
կինոնորարարություն, ՈՒՐԻՇ ԿԻՆՈ: 

*ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ԾՐԱԳՐԵՐ*
Կարող են ներկայացվել անհատների, փառատոների կամ նախագծերի կողմից:
ՙ

*ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ
ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԿԱԴՐ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է ՙՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ՚ մրցույթում ներկայացված լավագույն կադրին
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿՈՒՄՆԵՐ - դիպլոմներ
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐԻ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ
ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖԻԼՄ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է մրցույթում ներկայացված լավագույն ֆիլմին
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿՈՒՄՆԵՐ - դիպլոմ
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ
ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՁԱՅՆ - դիպլոմ
տրվում է մրցույթային անվանակարգերում ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին`
բաց քվեարկության արդյունքում
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ԿԻՆՈ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ
ՓԱՌԱՏՈՆԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ 
տրվում է ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ԳՈՐԾԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐ
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ
տրվում է գործընկերների կողմից մրցույթային անվանակարգերում ներկայացված ֆիլմերին:
----------------------------------
Լրացման թերթիկը և պայմանները կարող եք գտնել >այստեղ<

*Լրացրած հայտը ֆիլմի հետ ներկայացնելու վերջնաժամկետն է` Ապրիլ 20, 2013*

Նորարար Փորձառական Արվեստի Կենտրոն, Փավստոս Բյուզանդի 1/3, 0010 Երևան, Հայաստան
T: (+37410) 568225, 568325 F: (+37410) 560216
E: kadrrope@gmail.com


POSTER 2013 WEB.jpg

----------

Arpine (13.03.2013), Moonwalker (06.04.2013)

----------


## Heqim

Անցած փառատոնների մասնակիցների ֆիլմերից:

https://vimeo.com/user5446135/videos

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2013), Moonwalker (06.04.2013)

----------


## Heqim

Հիշեցում. ֆիլմերը ներկայացնելու վերջնաժամկետին *մնացել է 2 շաբաթ*:

----------

Moonwalker (06.04.2013)

----------


## Heqim

Հիշեցում. ֆիլմերը ներկայացնելու վերջնաժամկետին մնացել է *1 շաբաթ*:

----------

